# "SHOOTING GALLERY" I MADE..



## VINCE

a couple of days ago.I got laid off and took a day to just play after several days of job searching. I got a free cabinet off Craigs list, and some scrap oak from my neighbor and made this butt ugly but real fun shooting gallery. I installed completely removeable / interchangeable shelves. I screwed an old cookie sheet to the inside top for the spoons to hit.I screwed a piece of heavy plywood to the back that goes down just below the center section, making it shootable too. I just use that section for target storage.I have'nt done anything with the bottom section yet.Here are the pics..


----------



## spentwings

Neat idea vince!


----------



## VINCE

Thanks, it's pretty fun. I can shoot at it for hours.


----------



## bruiser873

Dude, not only i that great stress relief after hitting the pavement all day with interviews and job searches, but also for after a hard days work ! ! ! Sweet DIY gallery.


----------



## Drefizzle

I dig this. I hope you don't mind that I WILL be copying you. lol. Nice work.


----------



## VINCE

Go for it, you will have hours of fun.The only problem I have is my wife is tired of me saying "Don't throw that away, I can shoot it!!!"


----------



## Shadow Fox

looks like my wife is going to gripe about more stufff in the yard. great idea


----------



## Pellet_fire_177

That is a really great idea. Have fun :thumb:


----------

